# つかみ取る



## Seikun

Hi.
Lately I was wondering about this case. What is this thing about two verbs together whose meaning is the same or very similar?

From one of hyde's song I took "つかみ取る" - Tsukami toru kagayaki de iki o fuki kaesou. (I don't have the version in kanji).
From a song I have been using in former posts "*こぼれ落ちる*僕たちの涙"

Is this a form of emphasis?

The thread's name is subject to change so that other people can find it. I just didn't know what to type.

Thanks in advance^^


----------



## mikun

Hi,
Two words are quite different.
つかみ取る means 'to catch by myself', and *こぼれ落ちる *is 'overflow and drop'.


----------



## Seikun

mikun said:


> Hi,
> Two words are quite different.
> つかみ取る means 'to catch by myself', and *こぼれ落ちる *is 'overflow and drop'.


Hi.
According to a dictionary, tsukamu means: to seize, to catch, etc, and toru means to take. Well, not exactly the same meaning, but somehow close.

As for the second example (こぼれ落ちる) I see. The translation of this part of the song says: our overflowing tears. - *こ*ぼれ落ちる僕たちの涙.
So, from what I learnt from a previous thread and if I try a very simple and literal translation he is saying "the tears they drop by overflowing" >.< This translation may look weird certainly, but it makes sense.

Anyway and back to the first example (*掴み取る*輝きで息を吹き返そう). Is there such thing in Japanese about two verbs with same or similar meaning put together?

I think I once read about this on other forum about 7 years ago. Something like it it used to emphasize or so.

Thanks for replying^^


----------



## almostfreebird

つかみ取る has a nuance of つかんで自分のものにする(seize and possess as your property).


----------



## xiaolijie

mikun said:


> つかみ取る means 'to catch by myself'.


I think you meant to say: つかみ取る means _'to catch (something) and keep it for oneself.'_


----------



## Aoyama

In fact, tsukamu = to catch, toru = to take.
Tsukamitoru is often translated as "to seize". It is the word used when "grasping" a handfull of coins in a box (generally 10 Yen coins, sometimes more if you are lucky).
"Tsukamidori (tori) hodai" = grasp as much as you can (and keep the money) .


----------



## Strutter

I think つかみとる is often used in a metaphorical way in which the object can't be actually held in your hands, especially in sports articles and such.

Examples are, 勝利をつかみとる、レギュラーの座をつかみとる、決勝トーナメントへの切符をつかみとる. In any case it says that they have made a great effort to get it.


----------



## Seikun

I found this:

掴み取る 【つかみとる】 	(v) to catch; to get; JWN-00589904-v; JWN 

From Strutter's post I assume that this compound verb involves some kind of difficulty in getting (catching, taking) something. A way to make the listener understand that an effort was needed to get something and that using either tsukamu or toru separately this effort factor wouldn't necessarily be explicited.

Please correct me in this reasoning if necessary.

As for the sentence *掴み取る*輝きで息を吹き返そう, what is its translation? I kind of have an idea, but I prefer your translations.

Thanks for all the posts^^


----------



## almostfreebird

When you get something intangible, e.g.トップの座(top position) or スターの座(stardom), with great effort;
勝ち取る　or　手に入れる is more appropriate to describe it  depending on situation or context.

つかみとる　always has the image of grabbing or 
seizing(with your hand)(with force) whatever intangible it is  that you get:

e.g. 上司の信頼を勝ち取る.　
    決勝トーナメントへの切符を手に入れる. 
　　トップの座を勝ち取る.　
---------------------------------------------------
quote: As for the sentence 掴み取る輝きで息を吹き返そう, what is its translation?

It must be the song lyrics so the interpretation is up to you,
my try:
Let's get our spirit back with shining glory we gonna get at any cost.


----------



## uchi.m

Seikun said:


> From one of hyde's song I took "つかみ取る" - Tsukami toru kagayaki de iki o fuki kaesou. (I don't have the version in kanji).
> From a song I have been using in former posts "*こぼれ落ちる*僕たちの涙"


Hola Cata Seikun:

つかみとる輝きで息を吹き返そう = Quisiera soplar el aire de mi respiración de vuelta [a ti] como luz que me tomo en las manos
こぼれ落ちる僕たちの涙 = Nuestras lágrimas que se escurren vertiginosamente


----------



## Seikun

The meaning of 掴み取る is much clearer now. But could you guys provide some more examples in which 掴み取る can be used? I cannot think of any examples but related to money hahahaha.

As for the translations provided for the lyrics, appreciated^^

Thanks for all the answers^^


----------

